# ***MY PERSONAL BEST RODS FOR SALE***



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Red Dog's Outer Banks Surf Fishing Forum 

***MY PERSONAL BEST RODS FOR SALE*** 

Posted By: Red Dog <[email protected]> (dialup-67.30.206.170.Dial1.Atlanta1.Level3.net) 
Date: 3/27/03 22:37 

"MY PERSONAL BEST RODS FOR SALE" 

27/MARCH/2003 

I have three of my best fishing and tournament rods for sale to the right person who will use them well and take care of them as I did. The following is a brief disciption of each. I don't have any pictures of the, but my word in this case I consider Gospel. 

1.The first rod is a Zipplex Spooler sport.This is set up right now with three eyes and the large tip which I used for casting tournaments only, but can be converted for fishing or conventional. This rod was made special for me by Terry Carol of the UK who owns Zipplex.This is the only rod of this caliber in he USA. 

Rod length,12'6", 8' tip section with Hi carbon , Hi modulus 5 1/2' butt. Reel seat is adjustable or removable. Fuji eyes. Firm price;$350.00, plus shipping and insurance. 

2.This second rod was built for me by Ron Arra and still has his personal signiture on it. . A very good friend for many years and a casting brother in 1986 and is in new condition. This rod was made by Zipplex of UK. Only a very few are left in the USA. 

This rod is called a TWIN TAPPERED ROD. Th reason is , because it is tappered and the tip and butt section. This is a very powerful rod which can throw 10 oz easily.I have thrown 675' on the field . I had the rod fitted with new sic guides by the late Bill Wright of Hatteras Jacks and set up as a Hybrid rod inwhich you can use for either spinning or conventional.With conventional reel this rod will correct itself on a bad thumping cast and will recover preventing a backlash.It happened to me a several times. 

Rod length is 12', has a 8' tip and a 4' butt section, Sic new type guides and Fuji reel seat. 

Firm price; $300.00, plus shipping and insurance. 

3.This next rod has been around a few years and only very few have the pleasure to own one. This is the BIG SURFSTICK, made by Fenwick and designed by John Holden for them. Fortunately I met John back in 79 in Mass. After a few months I recieved one of the best rods I have ever casted at the time. This one was built as a power casting rod which can cast 8 and bait and can be used for either spinning or conventional. I use this rod in my very first casting tournament in Mass. in which I casted 578' and came in second place without using the pendulum cast. 
I have used it several times surf fishing for drum , which I caught my 80lb and 68lb ones with in 73 at ramp 34. I know I have shown several of you the pictures. 

The rod lkength is 11' two piece graphite and "S" glass. 
Condition is very very good. and has many years more for fishing or keep it as rod to hang proudly on your den wall. Just don't hang mer on the wall yet, for I got a lot more fishing to do. 

Firm price for this great rod is only, $275, plus shipping and insurence. 

Well it breaks my heart to sell these fine rods and hope who buys them thinks of me when they use them, for they are blessed also.Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers at time of need and guess what, HELLO I AM STILL HERE and almost ready to go catch a Hawg, God willing that is. If interested, send me an E mail and I will try and answer your questions , then.Take care one and all and God love and bless you all. Brother Tony 

FISHING WILL ALWAYS HAVE A NAME***RED DOG*** 
.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hi red dawg. hope you remember me. sill smith from rehoboth. hope everything is well with you. come to a tournament, all would love to see you. #2 sounds good to me. i hope the weight is light as i am getting older and don't get around as i used to. if you think a 77 year old f=rt can handle it, it's mine. i'm going to capeville for the opening of the flounder season and will be back sunday night. i'll give you a holler then. get well and get the h--- out and fish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi Bill. Nice to hear from you asnd thanks for the offer to buy the TT. This rod Bill will be a little heavy for you. So I recommend you use a lighter rod like I do at our age. Hope you have a safe trip and God bless. Thanks again and hope to see you once again. Brother Tony

FISHING HAS A NAME***RE DOG***BILL***


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi Tony!

It's nice to hear from you. I hope you and the family are fine. Tell everyone that I said hello.

Your friend
Richard


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hi yony. thanks for the info. you are right, us older dawgs need the lighter rods. as for the fishing trip, too much hair grass, dirty water and wind. when it got nasty we came back in.we were in north bay and had to get back to oyster. had a new suzuki four strke on it's first time out. it was a beaut.


----------

